# Sick ackie?



## Trewin (Apr 13, 2016)

So i got an ackie yesterday i picked him up from the airport and when i got home put him in a tub with a heatmat and a couple hides. This morning he hadn't moved from where i saw him last, i touched him and he moved a bit then stopped again, and his eyes were closed. Iv put him under a basking light now which since he opened his eyes, any suggestions? Dont want anything happen to this lil guy







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

I feel stupid, i was to paranoid, he just needed to warm up[emoji106]


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Apr 13, 2016)

Understandable. When I got my ackie I was checking him every few hours to make sure he hadn't died. I had no reason at all to think that he might die, but I still felt the compulsive urge to check on him. After a few days I finally realised that I was being ridiculous.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 13, 2016)

You could try seeing if he reacts to food or handling, if he lets you pick him up its probably not a good sign.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Apr 13, 2016)

If you have a small enclosure set up with a decent hotspot and and some hides, put it in there and leave it alone. Give it time to settle in an adjust. Once you see it become active then you can try put some food in there. Just give it time to get use to its new home, it's probably stressed from the trip.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 13, 2016)

What temp is your hotspot? It should be around 55-60C,

Jamie


----------



## Micksreps (Apr 13, 2016)

A heatmat and a couple of hides will not provide enough heat, has he improved since putting the basking light on him?
As pythoninfinite mentioned they really do need a basking temp at 55-60C, try ensure that even the cool side is up around 30-32C.


----------



## Trewin (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes sorry should have provided more information: iv got another young ackie and he has a basking temp of 55 and i plan on introducing this one with him once he settles down a bit, the heatmat was just becasue we had a chilly night. Thanks everyone, i really thought he was half dead when i saw him this morning haha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trewin (Apr 13, 2016)

Yea, about 10 mins after me placing him under basking light he was all good


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trewin (Apr 14, 2016)

He was still lethargic and wasn't moving much the next day, i was really worried. Turns out all he needed was help to get to his water dish, i placed him in there and immediatly for about ten minutes was drinking, then tonight when i got home from school he seems 100% running away from my hand, alert and tounge flicking. He must have been severly dehydrated






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 14, 2016)

That's good news. When you start to feed him, make sure you dust any crickets or woodies with multi-cal powder; if you use chicken or turkey mince, mix in a little multi-cal. This will help to perk him up.


----------

